# Angelfish Babies



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a pair of angelfish watching over a batch of eggs right now. They are in a tank by themselves and I was wondering how long can I leave the babies in with the parents after they hatch.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

If your Angels are good parents and don't eat the fry, you can let them raise them. Depending on how big the tank is, dime sized bodies is a good size to remove the babies to be raised on their own, smaller, obviously, if the tank is smaller. Good luck and congrats.
Tony


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They will likely eat them, though. That's very common with first-time angelfish spawnings. Not to worry, though, as they'll spawn again in a few more days and probably get it right the next time.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

CONGRATS! Most first time parents eat their fry, but especially angel's. A lady who lives behid me used to breed angels all the time, and she said the key to them rasining the fry, is to leave the tank light s on all day+night, if there are other fish in their. Also, keep noise minimal, keep water chagne's down to a minimal, as the parents will fear for the fry and eat them, and also to cover the tank in a black cloth so they are disturbed by passer by's! Would love pic's!


----------



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

So the parents were on their third day of incubation and all of a sudden the eggs started to disappear. I watched them for a bit and noticed that the female was eating the eggs. This is their second batch and second time that the eggs have disappeared. 
When they have their next clutch what should I do? Should I remove the parents from the tank (there are no other fish in the tank)? Or should I remove the eggs? Or should I give the parents another shot?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you decide to separate both parents from the eggs (you could try just removing the female), take the eggs. Angel fry get herded to food by the parents, if you raise them yourself, you need to get them into a smaller container. If the eggs were bright white, they weren't fertilized and deserved to be eaten. If the eggs had wiggly tails and were clear, she could've been eating them or moving them. Is there a floating leaf that she is guarding now?


----------

